# Installed an X Axis Power Feed on my Bridgeport Mill



## Tmate

Easy to install.  A couple of brackets needed to have the holes enlarged slightly.  Took about an hour and a half.


----------



## T Bredehoft

You will thank yourself daily for this.


----------



## markba633csi

Wow, something still made in the US? 
Nice upgrade, probably last longer than the import ones
-Mark


----------



## DAM 79

That looks good what did you have previously on there for power feed ???


----------



## Tmate

DAM 79 said:


> That looks good what did you have previously on there for power feed ???



I just bought the Bridgeport 2 weeks ago.  It had no power feed (other than the quill).

For the last 25 years or so I have gotten by with a 6x26 Enco knee mill.  I had an Enco X axis power feed on that, and have had no problems with it.  In addition to being bigger, the Bridgeport is far more complex.  I'm enjoying the learning curve.


----------



## DAM 79

Good deal that sounds like your stepping up in the right direction!! I too have a older Bridgeport J-Head milling machine mine has the old style gear box power feed on it that I have had to work on several times in the past (I bough another power feed for donor parts) and I keep saying that the next time it breaks I’m going to get a servo type and put on . I have just never used one .did your just bolt right on or did you have to make a adapter shaft to connect to the lead screw or did you get it as a kit ??
Either way I think you’ll be pretty happy with the Bridgeport


----------



## Tmate

DAM 79 said:


> Good deal that sounds like your stepping up in the right direction!! I too have a older Bridgeport J-Head milling machine mine has the old style gear box power feed on it that I have had to work on several times in the past (I bough another power feed for donor parts) and I keep saying that the next time it breaks I’m going to get a servo type and put on . I have just never used one .did your just bolt right on or did you have to make a adapter shaft to connect to the lead screw or did you get it as a kit ??
> Either way I think you’ll be pretty happy with the Bridgeport



The Servo & kit fell right on.  It included everything needed.  A couple of brackets had 3/8" holes that I had to run a 3/8" drill bit through to clean up.  The unit cost $690.00 plus tax & shipping.

When I installed the Enco power feed on my old 6x26 mill, I had to fabricate just about everything to make it fit.  This time it was a breeze.

Since you already have a power feed, your lead screw is probably different than mine.  I think Servo has a different kit that addresses that.


----------



## Winegrower

Next, add a Z-axis power feed.    This has really been a game changer for ease of use.


----------



## BGHansen

+1 on the Z power feed. WONDERFUL invention!


----------



## DAM 79

I will have to look into that if I have anymore problems with the old style gear box one that I have now it’s great when it works but when it doesn’t it’s just a hassle to try and fix !!!! Thanks for the info


----------



## Tmate

The Z axis power feed install sounds more complicated than the X axis.  How tough is it?


----------



## Winegrower

The Z-axis power unit is basically identical to the X-axis unit, and installs just the same way, with only obvious differences.


----------



## Shotgun

Tmate said:


> Easy to install.  A couple of brackets needed to have the holes enlarged slightly.  Took about an hour and a half.


I did the same thing Saturday, except mine went on an RF-30 clone.  It took me about 4 hours, because I had to mill a bit off the motor housing to get it to fit.


----------



## BGHansen

Here's a thread with my BP Z-axis power feed install.  I was sold when I had to crank the knee up/down a half-dozen times to tram in the knee's DRO scale.  Looks like from the date on the thread it's been on the mill since October, 2017.  No issues so far.  I just checked All Industrial Tool Supply where I bought mine.  It's $326.79 shipped.  When I hit the site there was a pop-up with a 10%-off promo code though as I'm not shopping, didn't check the details.

Bruce









						Z-axis Power Feed install
					

I absolutely hated hank cranking the knee on my Bridgeport mill.  Might be old age or the fact that I work for a living to afford some conveniences, so I bought a Z-axis power feed unit from All Industrial Tool supply as a belated birthday present to myself.  Don’t mind birthdays so much when...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Tmate

Winegrower said:


> Next, add a Z-axis power feed.    This has really been a game changer for ease of use.


Check this out!

http://www.snrmachine.com/cybp.htm


----------



## Shotgun

Tmate said:


> Check this out!
> 
> http://www.snrmachine.com/cybp.htm


I made one of those out of a short piece of aluminum round. . . now I have a power feed installed.

Pros:
  - easy to get out of the way
  - can switch out to HIGH speed to move the table very quickly by sliding a button
  - cheap

Cons:
  - a PIA if you have been using the drill somewhere else
  - can slip if you don't have it lined up just so
  - you have to stand there and hold it
  - it is very difficult/tedious to maintain a slow speed rate

I'd recommend making one of these if you're waiting on a power feed.  It really only needs two or three teeth on it, so it is quick and easy to make up.  But, keep working on getting a power feed.  It's like taking a mask off.


----------



## Janderso

BGHansen said:


> Here's a thread with my BP Z-axis power feed install.  I was sold when I had to crank the knee up/down a half-dozen times to tram in the knee's DRO scale.  Looks like from the date on the thread it's been on the mill since October, 2017.  No issues so far.  I just checked All Industrial Tool Supply where I bought mine.  It's $326.79 shipped.  When I hit the site there was a pop-up with a 10%-off promo code though as I'm not shopping, didn't check the details.
> 
> Bruce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z-axis Power Feed install
> 
> 
> I absolutely hated hank cranking the knee on my Bridgeport mill.  Might be old age or the fact that I work for a living to afford some conveniences, so I bought a Z-axis power feed unit from All Industrial Tool supply as a belated birthday present to myself.  Don’t mind birthdays so much when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hobby-machinist.com


Oh my god, if my power Z ever died, I'd be shopping for another immediately. Think about how many times that heavy old table goes up and down. Especially if you are trying to keep the quill as rigid as possible.


----------



## Winegrower

I have some wisdom now about Z axis power feeds:   Take the crank handle off before engaging power feed.   Wow, that can hurt.

But I see there is a need here that is not quite solved.   That is, it's nice to just work the power feed lever for up or down, and it moves at whatever speed is selected with the knob.   That's great for rough positioning, but if you want to move the table up or down by X thousandths, the power feed is not ideal...too fast.   True, you can slow the speed down to either zero or slightly too fast.   So I need to put the crank on temporarily for fine tuning.   And per the above wisdom, remember to take it off.

The power feed comes with a spring thingy that you can put on that pushes the crank off, so it won't stay on by itself.   It's like most safety devices, so annoying I don't use it.

What I need is some way that I can use the power feed at any time and still do the fine positioning without looking around for the crank or a drill motor.    

Any suggestions?


----------



## jwmelvin

Tmate said:


> Check this out!
> 
> http://www.snrmachine.com/cybp.htm


That was my first project with my mill.


----------



## Winegrower

BGHansen said:


> I just checked All Industrial Tool Supply where I bought mine. It's $326.79 shipped. When I hit the site there was a pop-up with a 10%-off promo code though as I'm not shopping, didn't check the details.



I love these guys.  They have surprisingly good prices and good quality, based on my actual purchases, and once I had to call them for some reason and a REAL PERSON answered the phone, knew his business, poof, problem solved.

I am not being compensated for this testimonial.


----------



## Suzuki4evr

Tmate said:


> Easy to install.  A couple of brackets needed to have the holes enlarged slightly.  Took about an hour and a half.


You will love it now that you have it and you don't know how you did it without it


----------



## hman

One of the first things I added to my PM knee mill was a drill motor adapter.  I did it the lazy (and CHEAP) way - drilled and tapped a bolt circle (Thanks, DRO!) and used #6-32 cap screws to mate with the knee lift crown.


The large disk, adapted from a timing belt pulley, was intended as a way to fine-adjust the knee.  Turned out not very useful, so I removed it.  Now I can store the knee lift (nose down) in a nearby length of 2" PVC pipe.  I have several battery drills, so this one can stay at the mill full time.  It's worked VERY well since I built it.


----------

